# Thoughts on this GRADE FF alpine yearling



## charcharbinx (Jun 24, 2017)

Into my 2nd year of goats. I am trying to learn conformation. Yearling alpine doe, first freshener. Freshened March 10. Produces almost 3 quarts total daily. She is grade.

I can't tell what her pros are, if any. I think her foreudder attachment is bad, though I'm not quite sure if that will change her into her 2nd freshening?














































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Her fore udder attachment is fine, just not much extension.
I think she is a nice looking doe.
She's lacking in body capacity at this point, but that should improve as she get's older.
She has nice teats and good teat placement.
In the picture on the stand she has a nice level back, but she seems to be sitting back in the pastern on that front leg.
Her rump looks a little steep in the picture on the stand but looks more level in the picture on the move.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pros - 
Nice depth
Ok length
Strong front legs
Long topline
Strong topline
Hocks don't turn in
Nice wedge
Good rear width
Smooth withers
High withers
Long neck
Dairy neck
Feminine neck
Strong brisket
Deep brisket
Neck smoothly blended into brisket

Cons - 
Short rump
Weak pasterns
Long pasterns
Short face
Posty rear legs
Short canons

Udder - 

Pros - 
Nice sized teats
Nice shaped teats
Well places teats
Teats pointing down
Strong rear attachments
Good capacity
Even halves

Cons - 
Short fore attachment
Low medial
Arch could be higher/wider


----------



## charcharbinx (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm pretty pleased with her but have debated on whether she's worth registering NOA or not. Thank you so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think some corrective trimming would help her patterns a lot. She has very shallow heels with too long of toe. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## charcharbinx (Jun 24, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I think some corrective trimming would help her patterns a lot. She has very shallow heels with too long of toe.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> ...


You're right. She does have too much toe. She got a bit overgrown there and my husband has trimmed her but she does need more toe taken down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I see an overall pretty decent goat. Nothing amazing but nothing terrible either. That is a great foundation to start with as long as her parents and or grand parents are not terrible in respect.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

charcharbinx said:


> I'm pretty pleased with her but have debated on whether she's worth registering NOA or not. Thank you so much!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Goat Forum mobile app


Sure you should
If you can breed her to a quality buck you might get some good results 
You can't start with something awful and breed up to something great 
But you can start with something pretty good and get something better


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

goathiker said:


> I think some corrective trimming would help her patterns a lot. She has very shallow heels with too long of toe.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> ...


I agree
Sometimes selenium helps too


----------

